# Connection Wifi



## Manouk (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec mon IPad tout neuf, je n'arrive pas à me connecter en Wifi sur ma LiveBox. J'ai rentré 10 x ma clé... rien à faire. Quelqu'un a une astuce ou peut-il me dire précisément comment faire ? 
J'ai fait ainsi : j'ai été dans ma LB prendre ma clé, sur l'Ipad dans Réseau, Wifi, j'ai choisi la LB, j'ai appuyé sur la flêche bleue et j'ai tapé la clé. Faut-il faire autre chose ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Sylvain_ain (5 Juin 2010)

Si ça n'a pas changé, il faut appuyer sur un bouton sur la livebox avant d'y connecter un nouveau client wifi.


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2010)

Exact. Tu dois appuyer sur un bouton de la livebox pour qu' elle permette la connexion wifi.


----------



## Manouk (5 Juin 2010)

Je suis une buse, j'avais complètement oublié ce truc ! Ca marche désormais. Merci à Sylvain_ain et Samoussa pour leur aide.


----------



## romain31000 (7 Juin 2010)

Tout est tellement plus simple avec FT...


----------



## optimum (7 Juin 2010)

c'est vrai que cette histoire de filtrage MAC est casse pieds avec Orange !!


----------



## emir37 (18 Juin 2010)

de mon coté, pas moyen non plus, j'ai tapé la clef un bon nombre de fois et toujours pas d'autorisation, je réseau est bien reconnu, la boite : une livebox pro et pas de bouton ????
au secours !


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2010)

attention à la casse aussi ! sauf erreur de ma part, les lettres doivent être tapées en majuscules


----------



## emir37 (18 Juin 2010)

exact, il faut tout en majuscule sans espace....

une fois reconnu le réseau Wi-Fi, pas moyen de se connecter à internet ?
Y a t-il réglages à faire ?


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

Y'a pas de boutons sur ta livebox pro?!

Et tu es allé voir ici ?


----------



## emir37 (18 Juin 2010)

en fait, j'ai bien 2 boutons numérotés sur la live box pro, j'ai appuyé sur le numéro un, et mon ipad à fini par trouvé le réseau...
mais quand je lance safari, il m'annonce ne pas être connecté à internet.

ps : pas moyen d'accéder au panneau de config de la livebox, pas de résultat quand je tape 192.168.1.1 ????


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

tu l'as debranchée du secteur pendant 2 minutes. et pour l'ip de la box, c'est à partir d'un ordi à mon avis


----------



## emir37 (18 Juin 2010)

Ah, ça y est enfin, j'ai fini par y arriver grâce à tous ces conseils, MERCI


----------

